# Sticky  Air Cooling



## Chipp

*"Sticky" Threads for the "Air Cooling" forum:*


Collected Air Cooling Guides
[Official] AMD Air Cooled Gallery (56k NO)
[Official] Intel Air Cooled Gallery (56K Warning).
H100 Closed Loop Cooler vs High End Air Coolers


----------

